# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Surfen in Coronazeiten

## Polli

Hallo Gemeinde.
Ich, Marc, 52 plane meine Surfkarriere 2.0.
Hab alles Oldscoolmssig aufgerstet.
Jetzt mcht ich im Mai loslegen.
Wo gibt es infos zu den Bestimmungen?
Mchte am Brouwersdam starten.
Leider finde ich im Netzt keine Infos:
Darf man in Nl derzeit windsurfen?
Oder nicht?
Ab wann wieder?

Lg
Marc

----------


## Old Rob

www.zeelandveilig.nl/coronavirus

Die Provinz Zeeland, da wo der Brouwersdam liegt, ist momentan fr Touristen geschlossen. Es herrscht dort momentan generell eine schlechte Stimmung gegen Besucher aus Deutschland, was vor allem den Landleuten zu verdanken ist, die noch vor wenigen Wochen (nach Ausbruch des Virus) in Scharen dorthin gepilgert sind.
Auch wenn vielerorts gesurft wird - auch in Holland - finde ich, wir sollten unsere Ambitionen etwas zurckstellen und vor allem auf weitere Anfahrten zu Surfspots verzichten.
Gruss Robert

----------


## drgti

stliches Ijsselmeer ist frei. Schau dir einfach die Webcams dort an.

----------


## Polli

Hi Rob.

Deshalb frag ich ja.
Infos sind schwer zu bekommen find ich.

LG
Marc

----------


## Polli

> stliches Ijsselmeer ist frei. Schau dir einfach die Webcams dort an.



Dankeschn

----------


## tigger1983

Mich wrde auch interessieren ob man jetzt nach Ool (Roermond) oder auch Strandhorst oder noch besser Wijk aan zee kann. Mal abgesehn vom Supermarkt interessiert der Virus wirklich nur noch die wenigsten. War in Kln am See, der war berlaufen! Also was soll dagegen sprechen, dass man Surfen geht, da ist man in der Regel sowieso alleine und hllt die Abstnde ein.

----------


## KIV

Hier steht alles drin, wird regelmig aktualisiert: https://www.nach-holland.de/corona-virus

----------

